# Thursday at Grand Rapids



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 24, 2019)

Few pics from Thursday






























































View attachment 1084295


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2019)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few pics from Thursday
> 
> View attachment 1084278
> 
> ...



Digg'n that '39 Huffman Single Flex! Thanks for the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow great weather and great photos!


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 24, 2019)

More pix


----------



## slick (Oct 24, 2019)

That Ghirardelli Twin bar is sexy......


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 24, 2019)

Curious, how much they were asking for that Screamer?


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 24, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Curious, how much they were asking for that Screamer?



1800 and it sold


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 24, 2019)

jungleterry said:


> 1800 and it sold



Cool. My all time favorite musclebike.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 24, 2019)

Great bikes and stuff there. Thanks for the pic's, diggin' it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 24, 2019)

THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## Jamhud (Oct 24, 2019)

A couple more pics.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 24, 2019)

First off, let’s all support Lisa !  She is doing all the heavy lifting to keep alive the best swap in the hobby !  The new venue, 5 minutes away from the old site, is Fantastic !!  Huge new blacktop, with grass fields all around, and NO MUD !!!  Please send your encouragement, support, etc to: lilchik17750@aol.com

And now, some pics from the show . .




dawn at MLC . . Lots of flashlights !!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds like everyone was pleased with the new location!  Hope it keeps going!!!


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## onecatahula (Oct 25, 2019)

Sam 


Buddy and Pearl !!


----------



## Tim s (Oct 25, 2019)

Great pics, I like the Schwinn light up arrow( price?) and the light weight bikes. I would love to come to this show, any talk on moving it more toward the weekend to accommodate the non retired? Looks like the weather was perfect. Tim


----------



## buickmike (Oct 25, 2019)

My handlebars have been looking for the mate to its grip and you just spotted it on that motorbike.Great work. Price?


----------



## nick3 (Oct 28, 2019)

Especially liked the dogs.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Tim s said:


> Great pics, I like the Schwinn light up arrow( price?) and the light weight bikes. I would love to come to this show, any talk on moving it more toward the weekend to accommodate the non retired? Looks like the weather was perfect. Tim



A lot of us aren’t retired that attend these. We use vacation time!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 28, 2019)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few pics from Thursday
> 
> View attachment 1084278
> 
> ...



Very nice photos specifically the silver king and the airflow


----------



## JOEL (Oct 28, 2019)

Is that the boat that the lady with the little houses was trying to sell?


----------

